# bow anyone



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

has anyone tryed squirrels with a bow i have been thinking about trying it and was wondering what kind of tips you use and what poundage thought they might be as fun as rabbits and crows to shoot at while im waiting for bambis dad dd:


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

haha i admit i took a shot at a squirrel with a crossbow once but i missed as i was only 7 and first time shooting a cross bow


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

the arrows you will need if i remember correctly are fufu aor flufu arrows the feathers are in a spiral design to when it descends back to the ground it gos slow and the tip is round ab blunted


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I'd say if you're going to be shooting them with the same bow you're using for bambi's pop I'd say you'll be good, lol. Wait for a close shot, maybe right under your stand. If you shoot at one 30 feet up in a tree and pin it there, good luck getting your squirrel and your arrow back. Are these squirrels red or are they of the gray/black/fox nature?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i plan on using fluflu arrows and i was thinking i would use the same bow in the stand but if its fun im gunna use the recurve that i havent bought yet and walk around and shoot um theres a sorts of squirels around here grays reds and foxes and if i pin one in a tree i just might have to practice my climbing skills or go get the chainsaw if hes to high up there dd:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If you happen to get one that you can't get you could gimme a jingle. I'll be hunting all over up north this year so I may be around your area. I'll come over and we can get that little bugger out of the tree. And I could bring my recurve!


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

hehe cant you just use one of those reels that is used for bow fishing? with some very high tension fishing wire fou can putt an arrow out of a tree with a squirrel on it


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

sounds good weasle and i already have a reel all set up decided to go that route over the flu flus now i just have to decide which of the 3 recurves im looking at and what poundage


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome, are you using a bowfishing arrow? You gotta check out my new arrow. It's not really new, but I think it'll be awesome for birds this year. It's an El Cheapo carbon arrow that I bought from Wal-Mart and stripped the vanes off of. I put a safety slide system on it and stuck one of my extra broadheads on it. I just gotta get a bigger bottle so I can have more than 30 yards of line.

I'd check out the PSE Impala or Kudu if I where you. They're very nice bows, I've got the Impala as you know. I would've gotten the Kudu but I didn't have enough money at the time. Both are very nice recurves.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im gunna take a bowfishing shaft throw a safety slide on it a nock and then im gunna get me some of those glu on points im going to try a few different ones judos broadheads field points and maybe a snaro or a blunt thats what i did as well and put 100lb power pro in the bottle i figured it dont matter to much since im not fighting a fish in with it the impala is one that i am looking at what did you put on it for a rest or are you shootin off the shelf


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm shooting from the shelf, but I'm going to put a rest of some sort on it soon.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

well i got my bow now all i need is september 15th and to get my arrows made up


----------

